# Dash Display Issues



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

My dashboard's center display has the entire area filled and it stays like this when I'm driving. I've tried the knock test and nothing happened. What could I do?


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Bump


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Pull the dash and check the connections?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Where do you live? I've read heat can mess up the liquid crystal. It sounds to me though that it's toast and you need a new (used) one or find somewhere to get it repaired.


----------



## Whogivesah (Feb 2, 2016)

Just got my 06 back from the body shop after 2 months and I have the same issue now, blackened area on the lower digital. Is this a separate part or does this all come together in the cluster?


----------



## Whogivesah (Feb 2, 2016)

Any luck with this??


----------



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

This happened in the cold. I live in Tennessee.


----------



## John Erzen (Jun 21, 2017)

LastZephyr23 said:


> My dashboard's center display has the entire area filled and it stays like this when I'm driving. I've tried the knock test and nothing happened. What could I do?


My dash just did the same thing. Did you get yours figured out?


----------

